# Bearded Dragon Viv sealant



## wajbsb (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi all, we've just got a spanking new 3ft mdf chipboard viv for our 3 bearded dragons, have assembled it no probs - but instructions say to seal the edges etc with sealant. Thing is there's a lot of sealants on the market, some are waterproof, some are solvent free, some are uv proof etc. So does anyone know or can anyone recommend a good sealant? I don't want our beardies to choke on the fumes from using the wrong one or something!!!


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

u want aquarium sealant which is safe for beardies.....i stock it if needed, just pm me for details


----------

